# 97 Volkswagen Jetta Trek Edition Rear Rotor Replacement



## Dex954 (Aug 29, 2009)

I am rather mechincally inclinded and have done enough brake jobs in my time but I would like to ask before I continue into this to make sure Im not doing something the hard way.
I cannot get the rear rotors off.... Must I take out the cotter pin? Must I unscrew the grade 8 or brass nut (whichever it is) off of the hub? I have pounded on this rotor to make it come off and it just wont move..
Thanks
stu


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: 97 Volkswagen Jetta Trek Edition Rear Rotor Replacement (Dex954)*

A good place to start would be with the purchase of a Bentley VW MKIII Service Manual.
You can't have done that many brake jobs if you didn't recognize that the brake rotors also house the wheel bearings, and the axle spindle nuts must be removed to remove the rotors.


----------

